# Need Help with Masterbuilt Gas smoker thermostat mod



## delaney (Sep 29, 2015)

I know I've seen a modification to a gas smoker where a pilot light, thermostat and gas valve were added to better control the temperature.  Seems like a LP gas water heater or LP gas oven valve, thermostat, thermocouple and pilot light was added.  It's a hassle trying to control the temperature in my 40" Masterbuilt Smoker.

Anyone have a parts list and information on how to do this mod??

Thanks and Happy Smoking!

Todd.


----------



## serco (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is a link to the instructions i am following

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51327/propane-smoker-modifications/80

I purchased this oven thermostat on e-bay he accepted my offer for $55.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140816395092?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I just ordered the thermostat today. i chose that one because it goes down to 140 f. Once i get all the parts i will take detailed pictures and upload them here.

Hope this helps


----------



## four20 (Feb 7, 2016)

I am slowly gathering my parts, but I am going to use an intermittent ignition with a honeywell servo valve. These valves have two settings high fire and maintain, but gives a constant burn and will maintain most open ovens within 2 degrees f.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Jul 4, 2018)

did you get this mod done?


----------

